# Guess He Likes It



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKZHVvqKct0


he is amonsgt friends. Before buying my TTs I read a number of reviews and videos etc and I have yet to read anything negative about the car. Its an awesome car and I love it too.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The only negative one really was the woman from Fifth Gear, which was just based on her views of the mark1 and mark2. I don't think anything would change her mind, she doesn't like the TT and that's that. The reviewers who have had the courage to let those previous views go, have generally liked it - like this guy. The U.K. reviews generally go like this:
1) it looks lovely
2) it's always been seen as a hairdresser's car - will the mark3 change this view of it as a hairdresser's car? 
3) it could be sportier
4) get the front wheel drive basic model as the sportier feel of the lowered S Line and TTS could be uncomfortable 
5) ignore the contradictions in the last 2 points
6) it's all quite nice but buy a Cayman
7) have I mentioned hairdressers yet?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol Sherry, thats exactly it.

I saw a review the other day in Autocar, where they put the 235i ahead of the TT, because the 235i had worse handling. LOL. Because the TT wasn't flustered by uneven road surfaces during cornering, and it was more agile and had immediate acceleration out of the corners, it was apparently less fun, because with the 235i you have to spend ages getting to know all its problems and adapt your driving style. According to them, thats what makes a drivers car.

Its like they come up with any excuse, as far as they're concerned it should be bottom, and they'll face losing their reputation if it doesn't go in bottom place, so no matter how good it is, its going last. If it had driven like the 235i they would have marked it down for being "unstable", "slow witted" and "too soft".

Heres the review btw: http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... che-cayman
"Losing so narrowly to the M235i, despite having done enough to outclass its key competitor on cabin ambience, performance, practicality and handling precision, will rankle - but that, despite the preamble to this story, is where we've ended up."


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

I think originally this was a religious quote but you can apply it to so many things.

"For those who believe (a car is the best/worst), no explanation is necessary.
For those that don't, none will suffice."

This also applies to places, political parties, holiday destinations, the list in endless.


----------



## Fearstone (Jan 25, 2016)

I guess motoring journalists have to make comparisons and draw conclusions but they can't predict what's important to individual buyers. I like the look of the Cayman but a similar specced one to the TTS that I'm picking up soon would cost me almost double the amount per month on a PCP. And it isn't twice as good.
Even if it was, the loud Yorkshire voice in my head would ask "HOW MUCH??" every payday. 

I had the brochures for the M235i but just couldn't fall in love with it. I actually preferred my test drive in an i3 to the M235i because it was so well executed and a really exciting idea.
The M235i reminded me of that person that everyone tries to get you partnered off with - a perfect match on paper, similar interests and you'd look so good together at parties. But there's just no spark there. But how could you! She's lovely!

I've test driven Elises, Exiges and Boxsters, Land Rover Defenders and a Golf R because I wanted something that was the very best at something.
I've realised that's the wrong way of looking at it, I've followed that formula before and bought somebody else's dream car instead of my own.

I actually went in to try an RS3 and bought a TTS instead. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## juniorbeep (Dec 7, 2012)

I had a BMW i3 for two years. I have to say it really is a brilliant little car. Super fast (honestly). Would blitz just about anything to 40mph from standing. Innovative materials used (carbon fibre plastic, interesting interior etc) Ok not to everyone's tastes but if you get a chance and can stand the thought that one day the combustion engine will not exist and you have an open mind have a drive in one it makes everything else seem very old fashioned. Saying that, 80 miles until charge is an issue but if you have the range extender version it becomes less problematic. If they did a TT style car that did the same I would have bought one.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

I thought the review below was a decent one... Fair balance of the good and the not quite so good... Most of which I agree with after the first few days with the car.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Dreams1966 said:


> I thought the review below was a decent one... Fair balance of the good and the not quite so good... Most of which I agree with after the first few days with the car.


Yeah I like that review. The only thing I disagree with is the sound being disappointing, there are times when if it sounded like an RS3, it would annoy me, but then theres times when I want it to sound like that. But overall, its not a bad sound, just depends what you want. But for a 4 pot I just wouldn't call it disappointing, it really sounds good when accelerating, it only really misses some crackles and pops on the overrun, but in a way that is getting played out now, where it makes a nice change not to have crackles and pops... hope that doesn't make me sound old... :lol:

Edit: I guess the manual does sound a bit duller when accelerating, since it doesn't have the DSG fart!


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

Fearstone said:


> I actually went in to try an RS3 and bought a TTS instead. I couldn't be happier!


Snap!

In fact, I didn't even bother with the RS3 at all.

And I'm still very happy... and I still get looks everyday, even from a guy in an F-type yesterday (he must have been thinking to himself "why have I spent twice as much as I needed to?").

:lol:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

As above.

I sat in the RS3 and just thought 'Nah...'

Didn't feel nice at all


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't think there is a single angle from inside or outside where the RS3 is better looking than the TTS... until the RS3 saloon comes out!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

basher said:


> Fearstone said:
> 
> 
> > I actually went in to try an RS3 and bought a TTS instead. I couldn't be happier!
> ...


I was nearly that guy!
I was between the BMW M4 and the F-Type. Spent weeks testing and negotiating on both. In the end I decided a 22mpg M4 was just too lairy and uneconomical for what I needed, the F-type is gorgeous but just screams 'look at me I'm super successful and better than you' which just isn't me.

One trip to Audi, one test drive in a TTS and my order was in and I saved £12k too!

Goldilocks porridge is how it was described to me. The TTS is spot on for performance, economy, image, comfort, technology and cost but it's a highly personal thing.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

I think this new front end is way more aggressive looking which turns heads, a neighbour on first glance said he had to look twice as he's never seen the 'new' TT on the road and thought we'd bought an Aston Martin.
I must agree, before Feb this year I cant say I've looked twice at the mk3 TT as I've just not seen any, there's 1 white one I see occasionally in my area and route too and from work, that's it.
As high mile road user in Manchester I hope to see more now I'm looking more actively.

We had the A4 Cab 2.0 TFSI on a '07, that turned heads and I rarely sighted one on our commute / local travels, see loads of A5/A3's though, arsed about the 'girly' rep...., "see you at the lights" :twisted:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Gatsoburner said:


> I think this new front end is way more aggressive looking which turns heads, a neighbour on first glance said he had to look twice as he's never seen the 'new' TT on the road and thought we'd bought an Aston Martin.
> I must agree, before Feb this year I cant say I've looked twice at the mk3 TT as I've just not seen any, there's 1 white one I see occasionally in my area and route too and from work, that's it.
> As high mile road user in Manchester I hope to see more now I'm looking more actively.
> 
> We had the A4 Cab 2.0 TFSI on a '07, that turned heads and I rarely sighted one on our commute / local travels, see loads of A5/A3's though, arsed about the 'girly' rep...., "see you at the lights" :twisted:


I've been looking for mk3s for the past two weeks and the only one I've seen is a black s-line so it's pretty rare in my area at the moment.

I guarantee there will be loads by the time mine arrives


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I've been looking for mk3s for the past two weeks and the only one I've seen is a black s-line so it's pretty rare in my area at the moment.
> 
> I guarantee there will be loads by the time mine arrives


This is the exact same as me, where abouts are you just out of interest? We may be in the same area so might be adding two to the area haha.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm in Essex and I hardly see any mk3 tt's. Since I got the car I've seen one black s-line and one yellow TTS, but before that I only saw one white s-line, thats over the course of about 5 months now


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Rev said:


> I'm in Essex and I hardly see any mk3 tt's. Since I got the car I've seen one black s-line and one yellow TTS, but before that I only saw one white s-line, thats over the course of about 5 months now


Too be honest I am so glad they aren't everywhere. My Fiesta ST at the moment is a nightmare, a five minute trip to Tesco and I have seen 5 of my car, 4 of which are in the same Spirit Blue as mine.... Hopefully when my TT arrives I will have a little bit of exclusivity haha.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm in the West Midlands glund


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I'm in the West Midlands glund


Perhaps not then haha, I'm in Burnley near Manchester but the only MK3 around here is a black S-Line as well. Makes me wonder if I should have got it in black instead of glacier.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

glund91 said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the West Midlands glund
> ...


Could've been interesting!

To be honest I don't think you can go wrong with colours, but personally Daytona grey is my fav, glacier White is a very close second


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Definate seem to quite a few more on the road now. Audi's deposit contribution scheme is probably paying off.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Gatsoburner said:
> 
> 
> > I think this new front end is way more aggressive looking which turns heads, a neighbour on first glance said he had to look twice as he's never seen the 'new' TT on the road and thought we'd bought an Aston Martin.
> ...


There are 3 on my road which is only about 150m long - an Ultra, mine and a Sport - and two mark 2s. Bloody London.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

glund91 said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Essex and I hardly see any mk3 tt's. Since I got the car I've seen one black s-line and one yellow TTS, but before that I only saw one white s-line, thats over the course of about 5 months now
> ...


Haha yeah, I see a fiesta ST literally every single time I go out :lol: 
I wonder if the mk3 TT will ever be as popular as the mk2, I see one of those every time I go out too. In a way, I hope not.. but it does deserve to be.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Too be honest I get really excited if I see a TT no matter what gen. I think it's the fact I feel I need to prove its a good fiesta rather than a bog standard. Whereas any TT is a good TT


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm seeing loads now, mostly white too.... :?

TTS is still pretty scarce though.


----------



## Bigbird104 (Feb 9, 2016)

I think I've seen or read every mk3 TT review ever done over the last 6 months and the only negatives seem to have been contradictive or pointless tbh. As for it being described as expensive, the only other car I looked at was a Cayman but as said before, for the same spec it was 8k more! Doesn't seem so expensive anymore, especially with the contribution. I love Porsche but a standard Cayman isn't that exclusive anymore anyway and really impractical in comparison.
Having said that, I live in a small market town and there are two other mk3's and loads of mk2's knocking about but mines obviously the nicest.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

In two weeks I've seen -one- mk3 in black, and a multitude of mk2s and mk1s so I'm still pretty excited I'll be special in my Daytona grey mk3


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

I do wonder if the recent deposit contributions will mean we will see a huge increase in Mk3 TT's on the road from middle of this year? - Including mine!


----------

